# Title of Necrophagist's new album



## Chaotisys (Oct 5, 2009)

I found this video on YouTube, its just an audio-only version of Necrophagist playing Dawn and Demise. At the beginning I do believe Muhammed says the name of the new album but its pretty hard to make out. Anyway, here's the video, would love to see some speculation!


----------



## TimSE (Oct 5, 2009)

something about a The Path ... soemthing?


----------



## setsuna7 (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure what he said but I hope this can help!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/III_(Necrophagist)


----------



## Chaotisys (Oct 5, 2009)

Yea I saw that on Wikipedia too but the problem is there is no evidence backing it up.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 5, 2009)

The path to All?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 5, 2009)

the path to awe maybe? ever see the movie the fountain? you know... "death is the path to awe"


----------



## TheSender (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like "The Path to Rot".


----------



## st2012 (Oct 5, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> the path to awe maybe? ever see the movie the fountain? you know... "death is the path to awe"



I fucking love that movie. Back on topic, I can hardly stand the wait for this album...


----------



## ugmung (Oct 6, 2009)

i'm going to shit my pants when this album comes out, i'm not going to be able to control my bowels when i touch this cd.


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2009)

Take pictures.


----------



## Chaotisys (Oct 6, 2009)

Think I figured it out.

I saw a guy comment on another YouTube video of Dawn and Demise and he said he was lucky enough to get ahold of one of those 3-track demos that the Wikipedia page talks about, and he confirmed the names of the song as "Mors", "Homo Sum Humani", and "Dawn and Demise". Did a little google search for "Mors" and this turned up on Wikipedia:

"Mors is also the Latin word for "Death"..."

We all know that Muhammed loves Latin. He said this album was a concept album, so if the title of the album is in fact "The Path to Mors" (AKA the path to death) that would make PERFECT sense. Also, they were selling "Homo Sum Humani" shirts at the Summer Slaughter tour. So I think I can say with reasonable certainty that this information is correct.

I, too, am going to convulse on the floor and shit myself until my insides are scattered on the ground when this album is released. Until then, I need to hear that demo disc!!!! 

PS - forgot to add, Muhammed said that Dawn and Demise was one of the weaker songs on the new album, and this was confirmed by the guy who said he got ahold of the demo disc, stating that "the other two fucking kick ass"


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 6, 2009)

Chaotisys said:


> Think I figured it out.
> 
> I saw a guy comment on another YouTube video of Dawn and Demise and he said he was lucky enough to get ahold of one of those 3-track demos that the Wikipedia page talks about, and he confirmed the names of the song as "Mors", "Homo Sum Humani", and "Dawn and Demise". Did a little google search for "Mors" and this turned up on Wikipedia:
> 
> ...



Rep for you, sir.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 6, 2009)

Necrophagist is seriously the only band I can listen to every day of my life, so if this album disapoints, I'm aiming for suicide. I'm really not looking forward to an Epitaph recreation, despite how much I love that album.

Also, homos? What gives?

And as for Mors... Mors Principium Est translates to "Death is the beginning", and I love that fuckin' band, so anything with "Mors" in it is good by me.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 6, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> Also, homos? What gives?



Homo can mean other things besides homosexual


----------



## SerratedSkies (Oct 6, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Homo can mean other things besides homosexual


 

With today's media, I beg to differ 

Have any of these 3 track demos leaked? Maybe that's a stupid question, or maybe someone is holding out on us!


----------



## defchime (Oct 6, 2009)

Im looking forward to the new album, but im not goinna shit myself or go into cardiac arrest...im just going to listen to it lol.

Homo is a kind of milk


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 8, 2009)

st2012 said:


> I fucking love that movie. Back on topic, I can hardly stand the wait for this album...



+1 on both accounts, sir. The Fountain is amazing, and I really want to hear Necro's new music!


----------



## conorreich (Oct 8, 2009)

defchime said:


> Im looking forward to the new album, but im not goinna shit myself or go into cardiac arrest...im just going to listen to it lol.
> 
> Homo is a kind of milk


actually the process is homogenizing it... i think

im excited about this alum too but im confident in my bowel control


----------



## Andii (Oct 8, 2009)

The fact that it has been so many years since the last album tells me that the album will be insane. They aren't just churning something out, it's been in the making for a long time. I believe that the aforementioned weak track that the man himself says is weak will probably be fixed on the album.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't wait!!!!  I want to see what they do with their 7s.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Oct 8, 2009)

the path to...


----------



## Andii (Oct 9, 2009)

AngelVivaldi said:


> the path to...


OH NO YOU DITTEN!


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Oct 9, 2009)

i've seriously heard this cd's release is coming for like the past 3 "upcoming" summers WTF. i will buy it when it comes out but i'm afraid at this point i can't buy into any of the hype! they are so good live btw thought that was worth mentioning...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I will be getting it when it comes out, along with a new pair of pants.


----------



## PhillCantu93 (Dec 8, 2009)

SerratedSkies said:


> And as for Mors... Mors Principium Est translates to "Death is the beginning", and I love that fuckin' band, so anything with "Mors" in it is good by me.


 

Can't argue there, buddy


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Dec 9, 2009)

How long till some queer says something about phill's bump? Neg rep for the 1st person to do so, 'cause Necrophgist has earned at least a bump.


----------



## MFB (Dec 9, 2009)

Anthony_Jacob said:


> How long till some queer says something about phill's bump? Neg rep for the 1st person to do so, 'cause Necrophgist has earned a bump on this form.



After reading your response to DJ's post in the Dime thread and now this I can't help but think you're just a tremendous (and failing) troll


----------



## Chaotisys (Mar 8, 2010)

Hate to revive a dead thread, but if you look at the comments on the video, someone speculated that he is saying "The Path to Naught". Naught means nonexistence/nothingness, which would make sense for a concept album. Either way, we'll find out for sure in the near future when the album is released. I just hope they hurry the hell up and release it before this year's Summer Slaughter Tour!


----------



## ndstrlpthss (Apr 26, 2010)

[delete]


----------



## DaethedralXiphos7FX (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like "The Path to Rot"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 28, 2011)

This is going to be the greatest release metal has seen in the past five years.

Fuck yeah.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> This is going to be the greatest release metal has seen in the past five years.
> 
> Fuck yeah.



This album is the "Duke Nukem Forever" of the metal world...


----------

